
Automated testing to discover quiet API changes - mdlincoln
http://inkdroid.org/2016/04/02/follow/
======
happyslobro
Yep, I've been working with Facebook's marketing API, and the integration
tests have been a bottomless box of surprises. The test suite actually has to
put up a bit of money to run, but whenever possible, it deletes / cancels
whatever it is running before the money actually gets spent. Sometimes the
test suite will run fine for days, and then just fail with a vague error code.
I suspect that it is tripping some sort of abuse identification algorithm, but
the failures always seem so... unique. The only thing that all of the failures
have in common, is the vagueness of the error message / error code
explanation.

I've put integration testing on hold until FB finishes their sandbox, which
might be never.

